# partner app problems 500 code



## newber-waco

Hey guys please help if you can. I have been getting Error 500 internal server error message everytime I log on to the partner app. What does this mean and how can I fix it? Thanx!


----------



## elelegido

Damn, I knew I shouldn't have tried getting away with entering a null path parameter.


----------



## Tamerage

I am also getting this error after the latest AT&T update. Contacted support but no solution as if yet. Guess I won't be driving this week.


----------



## newber-waco

Tamerage said:


> I am also getting this error after the latest AT&T update. Contacted support but no solution as if yet. Guess I won't be driving this week.


Well guess what when I got up this morning and got to my normal start position everything was fine. No problems. Support told that they were aware of problems and were working on it. But they didn't tell me anything specific. Just glad to be back up. I missed two days. Smh


----------



## tohunt4me

elelegido said:


> Damn, I knew I shouldn't have tried getting away with entering a null path parameter.
> 
> View attachment 31324


That's worse than a U turn up a one way !


----------



## MulletMan

Driver UUID value must not be null. Googled acronyms for UUID; UnderUberInfluenceDirectly cannot be zero. I knew they were tapping into my subconscious.  Freakin me OUT man. 

Uber is awesome. Don't ask questions...just drive.


----------



## Richmy

I have had this issue for days on my PC website


----------



## Richmy

newber-waco said:


> Well guess what when I got up this morning and got to my normal start position everything was fine. No problems. Support told that they were aware of problems and were working on it. But they didn't tell me anything specific. Just glad to be back up. I missed two days. Smh


I got the same story


----------



## Mamakitty

so yo


newber-waco said:


> Well guess what when I got up this morning and got to my normal start position everything was fine. No problems. Support told that they were aware of problems and were working on it. But they didn't tell me anything specific. Just glad to be back up. I missed two days. Smh


So i guess you never found out the reaon?


----------



## dolllarchaser

This thread is 3 months old!


----------



## thomas1955

It's a server error, looked it up on Microsoft's web site, uber's server has invalid security credentials. It happened again nation wide last week.


----------



## Mountain1

newber-waco said:


> Hey guys please help if you can. I have been getting Error 500 internal server error message everytime I log on to the partner app. What does this mean and how can I fix it? Thanx!


Just logged out and logged in...workout for me..thanks


----------



## DocT

Mountain1 said:


> Just logged out and logged in...workout for me..thanks


It took you a year to do that? 
(see date of OP's post)


----------



## Rakos

Richmy said:


> I have had this issue for days on my PC website


Hey brother monkey...8)

We must be from the same tribe...

We look just alike...

Do you scratch your monkey butt...

Like I do when I been driving a while...

Good Luck!

You are SO handsome!

Rakos


----------



## James H Cloud Jr

Uuid help


----------

